# 07 Dodge Ram 2500 random honking.



## Chris (Aug 21, 2014)

So my 07 Ram Cummins decided to start honking a couple weeks ago. It will be fine and then out of the blue, usually in the middle of the night it will start chirping as if I locked the doors every minute or two. I gave up on it and parked it in my shop and within a couple days the batteries were dead. I charged them and it is still honking. What could be wrong with it?


----------



## havasu (Aug 21, 2014)

You have some type of alarm I would guess needs to be removed.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2014)

Factory alarm and I disconnected it and nothing changed. It seems to stop when I leave the door open.


----------



## havasu (Aug 21, 2014)

Sounds like you still have some sort of brain installed in the truck. I would stop by a vehicle alarm installer and pay him a few bucks to troubleshoot the system.


----------



## Chris (Aug 24, 2014)

After some google searches and poking around I believe I have figured it out. It is my horn pad shorting out. I disconnected it and it hasn't honked since.


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2014)

I disconnected the horn pad and ordered a new one, stopped the honking. Or so I thought. It stopped for a few days and then I got the new horn pad but ordered the wrong color (Stupid whiskey). It has been disconnected for a few weeks now but the truck has decided to start honking again, not nearly as much as before but every few days it will have a fit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2014)

Broke down this morning and dropped her off at the dealer. I was gone for four days and my neighbors all hate me know since it sat there honking for all four days. I'm surprised it started this morning.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm surprised no one lit it on fire.


----------



## Chris (Sep 22, 2014)

Almost did. Got it back, they flashed the computer and said if that doesn't fix it I need a new gauge cluster. It was throwing a code for it. Also said I needed a new key since my chip was going out. New key is 300 bucks. What happened to using a normal key in a car?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats why I'm still rolling my 01 SD.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

I kinda wish I still had my 03 or my 99 for that matter. I honestly don't know why we need all this technology in our vehicles.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 23, 2014)

Chris said:


> I kinda wish I still had my 03 or my 99 for that matter. I honestly don't know why we need all this technology in our vehicles.



That's so they can jack the price up and make you feel like you just have to get all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

In 1994 or so you could get a nice F250 4x4 for just over 20k, that same truck today is 60k+

In 1983 the top of the line truck was about 10k. Since when is a truck worth as much as a luxury sports car?


----------

